# New Christmas Toys



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

My mom bought me a banjo for Christmas and I ended up exchanging it (because Im really a guitar player and the tuning was blowing my mind) and putting down a few extra bucks to buy a used 5 piece set of Yamaha Stage Customs with a high hat and a ride cymbal. Im not really a drummer, more self tought through messing around with the drum sets of the guys that Ive played with in bands over the years. The real gem that I picked up was a new amplifier to plug my Ameircan made Fender reissue 1952 Telecaster through. A Tone King Metropolitan and man does it cry!!! I had a chance to get out Sat night and do some picking with some friends of mine and some guys in town visiting from Austin. They all agree that this amplifier is a true gem!! Im pumped!!! The tone is amazing..


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Sounds like some sweet acquistions. Let's see some pics!


----------

